

Darpa is looking for a 100Gbit link - ChuckMcM
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2012/12/14.aspx

======
ChuckMcM
I know some folks working on the 700Mhz spectrum had some ideas there, I
wonder if this can get them funded.

